# Got a inground pool you have no use for? Convert it!



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Booyah!

Also..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Love that... Wish my dad still had his old house since it had a pool double the size of that but broken down by the time they sold the home. 

I would honestly go the whole pond thing anyways myself..


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I occasionally visit this guys youtube videos: http://www.youtube.com/user/TLkmDN

He has an outdoor mixed fish pool. Everything from carp, catfish to aros.


----------

